# budget friendly ph meter



## drumlinridgewinery (Apr 2, 2014)

looking to get a ph and TA meter to add to the cellar. Does anyone have a suggestion? Looking to stay under $200. The Vinmetrica SC-200 pH/TA Analyzer Kit is the one I like. 

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## etownmickey (Apr 3, 2014)

haha, I saw "budget friendly" and thought of this one... http://www.dx.com/p/0-6-lcd-ph-test-pen-set-3-ag13-42734#.UzzrUFcvnDM

I think you and I have different budgets!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2014)

Milwaukee mw102


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2014)

MoreWine has the SC200 on sale this week:

http://morewinemaking.com/

Look at the deal of the week near the center of the page. 

I have a pHep 5 from Hanna. Despite some issues early on (that were due to user error), I'm happy with it. It doesn't do TA, per se. But once you have the chems, you can easily measure it, targeting a pH of 8.1.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085WV6GM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## GreginND (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll second the MW102. For the price it is a solid tool.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 3, 2014)

Or the MW101. It's $20-$30 cheaper; you just give up automatic temperature compensation, which is not a big deal.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 3, 2014)

Just ordered mw 102 will be better than my ph strips which sometimes can't match colors lol. Hopefully it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Or the MW101. It's $20-$30 cheaper; you just give up automatic temperature compensation, which is not a big deal.



I respectfully disagree. When I buy my Chilean juice pails they are about 50° and it does make a difference. I just had this same conversation with a group of winemakers this morning about refractometers and ph meters and how it can make a difference. If you juice is mostly 65° - 75° hen you'll be fine without it as Sour_Grapes mentioned.


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2014)

Ill say thirds on the MW102! . I am very much enjoying mine and I got it for $98. If you decide this is the one you want, I'll send you the link on where I bought mine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 3, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I respectfully disagree. When I buy my Chilean juice pails they are about 50° and it does make a difference.



Ahh, good point. I was only thinking of having things near RT to measure.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh man got man for 109 with oh testing solution and free shipping. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Apr 3, 2014)

Julie said:


> Ill say thirds on the MW102! . I am very much enjoying mine and I got it for $98. If you decide this is the one you want, I'll send you the link on where I bought mine.



Yes Julie please send the link. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## blueflint (Apr 3, 2014)

I have the MW101 and love it, not with automatic calibration and not with automatic temperature compensation but easy to adjust in a few seconds, got mine for $62 delivered. MW102 is also a great buy at $89.99, both at www.water-testers.com, about the best prices I have seen on these. I also suggest getting extra storage solution and calibrating solution at the same time to keep on hand. This has been the best tool I have purchased (so far) for wine making...period.

-Tony


----------



## nayrea143 (Apr 15, 2014)

blueflint said:


> I have the MW101 and love it, not with automatic calibration and not with automatic temperature compensation but easy to adjust in a few seconds, got mine for $62 delivered. MW102 is also a great buy at $89.99, both at www.water-testers.com, about the best prices I have seen on these. I also suggest getting extra storage solution and calibrating solution at the same time to keep on hand. This has been the best tool I have purchased (so far) for wine making...period.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tony




Thank u for sharing this info!!! Just bought mine tonight!!!! Happy girl right here!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wildvines (Apr 16, 2014)

Just got my mw102. Will try it out Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

